# job in barcelona



## valeland (Jun 27, 2011)

can anyone help me to find a job in barcelona???

i speak italian, spanish, english, i worked as graphic designer and waitress

Thanks!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

You got any experience in either administration, financial tasks, or customer service? If yes, there's several options. If you have no experience in that field but given your language skills, I think the tourism industry is your best bet. A better paid job would require some experience in one of the fields I named (as several such companies indeed exist in and around Barcelona)


----------

